# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2020



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2020 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2020 às 10:49)

Boas ...mais um dia de maldição ,vira o disco e toca a mesma...inferno ,vai subindo...mas não é para o céu ,com 29.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2020 às 13:03)

Má tarde ...inferno ...nunca mais têm cura ,nunca mais chove ,com 33.5ºC e sol doentio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2020 às 14:35)

Tarde...pior ...mais vento...seco e quente ...abrasa tudo ,com 34.6ºC .


----------



## Serrano (1 Ago 2020 às 15:19)

30°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2020 às 18:08)

*28.8ºC*
Um pouco menos quente hoje, máxima de *31.3ºC*
Mínima de *12.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2020 às 18:14)

Boas...ao fim de 11 dias seguidos finalmente uma máxima que não passou dos 35.0ºC hoje ...aleluia ,já é uma pequena melhoria no dia de hoje,mais vento hoje mas ainda quente ,com 32.2ºC...hoje a descer mais cedo .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Ago 2020 às 19:16)

A noite de ontem foi bem fresquinha. Já dentro de casa, ainda que tenha melhorado, continua demasiado para mim sem AC. Quase 27°.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2020 às 20:31)

...por aqui há quantas semanas não via uma temperaturas destas a esta hora,com 27.0ºC ,tudo aberto para arejar a casa,cá dentro a temperatura está mais alta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2020 às 22:36)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ....aproveitar a noite ...isto é para seguir com dias de inferno ...não param ,com 22.3ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 35.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2020 às 22:56)

Noite boa para refrescar tudo,* 16.1ºC
*
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca já abaixo dos 11ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Ago 2020 às 23:10)

Boas noites, ainda muito quente, vai correndo o vento lá fora, embora não muito (e vou aproveitando as correntes de ar para refrescar a casa). Mínima prevista pelo Ipma para esta noite de 18ºC, e a temperatura a descer bem neste momento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Ago 2020 às 23:53)

Muito fresco lá fora. Demasiado para estar na varanda de manga curta. Dentro de casa ainda mais de 25°C. Irra!


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2020 às 00:44)

Boa noite.

Por terras de Idanha, ainda 23.0°C e um bafo dentro de casa insuportável. O meu maior apreço pelos habitantes desta e outras regiões, que conseguem suportar estas temperaturas durante tanto tempo. É para duros. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2020 às 07:49)

*13ºC.*
Noite bem fresquinha, deixei a porta da varanda só um bocadinho aberta, e mesmo assim a temperatura do quarto baixou para os 23.7ºC 

Mínima de *11.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 10:54)

Boas...melhor ambiente por casa ...a noite já foi mais fresca ,por enquanto nos 27.7ºC...mas isto para a tarde muda .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 13:07)

Má tarde a começar ...não falha e não me me vejo livre dele  ...nunca mais chove ,com 32.1ºC e sol sol doentio .


----------



## Cesar (2 Ago 2020 às 14:00)

Esteve ceu limpo até à  pouco surgiram nuvens altas, não  tá  calor intenso.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2020 às 14:20)

Calor suportável hoje, temperatura já quase estagnada nos *30.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 15:19)

Má tarde ...ar quente e sol doentio ,com 34.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2020 às 19:44)

*24.4ºC*, vento moderado.
Máxima de *31ºC*, ainda acima da média, mas nada mau, bem tolerável!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 19:48)

Boas...depois de mais uma tarde de o turra ao ataque  ,o ventinho de WNW já vai ganhando força ...já vai varrendo o ar quente ,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Ago 2020 às 19:49)

Boas, vento a oscilar entre o fraco e o moderado, algumas nuvens altas, temperatura já a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 20:35)

Boas...o turra já desapareceu ...está na hora de abrir tudo ,com 26.4ºC...muito bom para os dias de hoje .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 20:54)

Boas...tão bom este fresco natural a correr ,com 25.3ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2020 às 21:03)

Abri tudo porque estava com 26.6°C dentro de casa. Bela ventania está lá fora. Há potencial para refrescar. Se calhar até vou cozinhar esta noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 23:45)

Boas...boa noite para arejar a casa ...noite de lua grande ,com 22.6ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 35.7ºC


----------



## Cesar (3 Ago 2020 às 00:01)

E o céu  segue com nuvens altas, com os grilos a charem pelo tempo seco.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2020 às 01:00)

Mais uma boa noite, *14.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2020 às 09:25)

Ontem de tarde, Douro internacional em Freixo de Espada à Cinta. 















Um dia mais fresco, mas ainda com valores da ordem de 35ºC nos vales do Sabor e do Douro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2020 às 14:14)

Noite bem fresquinha. Casa com cerca de 25°C, actualmente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2020 às 14:23)

Boas..esta noite dei para refrescar a casa...melhor ambiente por casa ,hoje o dia não está a ser tão quente...mas é só valido por um dia ,a partir de amanhã voltam os dias de inferno e as noites não ficam atrás ,nunca mais me livre deste gajo ,já dava jeito uns dias de chuva...para limpar este ambiente doentio que anda na rua ,com 31.5ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Ago 2020 às 17:26)

Boas, o tópico do dia tem sido o vento e também as nuvens, bem mais fresco.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2020 às 20:13)

*21.1ºC*

Finalmente uma máxima próxima do normal, *29.9ºC*
Mínima de *11.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2020 às 20:55)

Boas...dias como de hoje  ...foi um achado ,o inferno está novamente há porta ,já se vai arejando a casa ,com 24.2ºC...nada mau.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2020 às 21:09)

Bonito culminar de um dia agradável.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2020 às 22:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Noite bem fresquinha. Casa com cerca de 25°C, actualmente.



Já só tem a casa quente quem quer!!! 
Mais uma noite fresca a caminho, *16.8ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2020 às 23:00)

Nickname disse:


> Já só tem a casa quente quem quer!!!
> Mais uma noite fresca a caminho, *16.8ºC*



Isso não é exactamente assim. Viver num último andar tem muitas vantagens mas tem a desvantagem de a casa aquecer desmesuradamente, principalmente durante episódios prolongados. Para teres ideia, tenho tudo aberto desde as 20h30 e estão 24.4°C dentro de casa. Temperatura confortável para mim mas que não é exactamente fresquinha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2020 às 23:46)

Boas...o vento mais fraco ,com 22.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 33.4ºC .


----------



## Cesar (4 Ago 2020 às 01:20)

O dia começou  com nevoeiro mas lá  dissipou o vento esse soprou bem, amanhã  lá  começa  o inferno.


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2020 às 10:16)

Já está a aquecer bem, *26.1ºC
*
Mínima de* 13ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2020 às 12:13)

Mau dia ...dias de inferno estão de volta ,turra ao ataque ,com 31.7ºC e o sol já doentio .


----------



## Cesar (4 Ago 2020 às 13:41)

O di iniciou com ceu limpo e algum vento, agora aqueceu bem.


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2020 às 14:06)

*32ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2020 às 14:26)

Má tarde ...turra ao ataque e doentio ...farto deste gajo ,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2020 às 16:55)

Inferno ,sol doentio e ar seco ,com 35.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2020 às 17:49)

*33.8ºC*, corre uma brisa muito ligeira.
*35.2ºC* de máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2020 às 18:48)

Por aqui o perigoso ainda há solta ...ainda queima ,com 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2020 às 20:06)

Por aqui o inferno ainda continua ...ontem a esta hora...quase menos 8/9ºC ...como isto muda ,com 35.0ºC e ar quente .


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2020 às 20:32)

Fim de tarde agradável, com *27ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2020 às 21:09)

Boas...o turra já desapareceu da minha vista ...já se está melhor na rua ,algum vento e com 30.2ºC...e a rega já funciona .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2020 às 23:19)

Má noite ...só ar quente ...hoje ainda não dá para abrir nada ...com 27.2ºC ...estou feito .

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2020 às 10:23)

Noite menos fresca hoje, mínima de *15.7ºC*

Entretanto segue já nos *26.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2020 às 12:34)

Má dia ...é dia e de noite a levar com ele ,hoje não baixou dos 24.7ºC ,mais um dia de inferno ,este tempo doentio nunca mais me vejo livre dele ,já com 35.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2020 às 13:32)

O dia está  mais quente que ontem o vento existe algum.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Ago 2020 às 13:43)

Boa tarde, tempo quente e monótono, fiquei surpreso ontem com uma estação oficial do IPMA aqui no concelho de Arganil, pesquisei e afinal é aqui a 500 metros da minha localização em linha reta. Fotos em:
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=35506&share_type=t&link_source=app

Estação IPMA - Arganil

Por aqui 35°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2020 às 14:57)

Má tarde ...inferno ,com 37.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2020 às 17:14)

*35.4ºC*
Mais quente hoje, máxima de *36.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2020 às 19:04)

Fim de tarde ainda bem quente e desagradável, *32.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2020 às 20:19)

Hoje foi mesmo há farta brutos ...inferno ,com 32.6ºC e vento quente e seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2020 às 22:09)

Má noite ...outra noite de ,corre algum ar mas é ,com 29.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 24.7ºC / 38.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2020 às 22:11)

Ainda *25.6ºC *, noites destas não dão para mim, já estou com ligeira dor de cabeça e tudo!!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2020 às 22:18)

Nickname disse:


> Ainda *25.6ºC *, noites destas não dão para mim, já estou com ligeira dor de cabeça e tudo!!


Bem vindo ao meu mundo nestes dias quentes, também detesto, aqui tenho 31°c agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2020 às 12:23)

Mau dia ...dia e de noite a aturar este gajo ...mais uma noite de inferno ...não baixou dos 24.8ºC...segunda noite seguida com a mesma temperatura ...já não há pachorra ,mais uma tarde de terror,com 33.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2020 às 14:34)

*36.2ºC*, máxima de ontem ultrapassada.


Mínima de *19.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2020 às 14:34)

Mais uma tarde de inferno ,vento fraco,de manhã rolou de ESE ,já virou para SW/ W e ,com 36.8ºC  e sol doentio .


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2020 às 15:35)

*37.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2020 às 16:46)

Má tarde ...só inferno ,com 37.4ºC e já chegou há máxima prevista de 38.ºC ...ainda vai subir mais...sol abrasa ...muito .


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2020 às 17:33)

*37.1ºC
38ºC *de máxima, dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2020 às 19:21)

Inferno ,com 36.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2020 às 21:01)

Má noite ...só ar quente na rua e em casa ,a casa aquecem muito nos 2 últimos dias ,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2020 às 22:56)

Noite quente, *23.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2020 às 12:12)

Boas...o hoje a mínima já foi mais baixa ,em casa sauna ,hoje a temperatura a subir mais devagar,com 32.2ºC ,vai aquecendo e sol doentio .

Dados de ontem 24.8ºC / 38.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2020 às 13:54)

Má tarde ...tarde de inferno ,sol até abrasa...já anda mais baixo e faz moça ,com 33.5ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2020 às 17:53)

Má tarde ...inferno e ar quente ...é o de há semanas ,com 36.6ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2020 às 17:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má tarde ...inferno e ar quente ...é o de há semanas ,com 36.6ºC .


Só para a semana é que teremos algum alívio, já estamos fartos disto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2020 às 19:59)

Boas ...só ar quente ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2020 às 20:50)

Só ar quente ainda ,com 31.1ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (7 Ago 2020 às 21:46)

29.7°C // 24%Hr
Nem uma brisa corre...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2020 às 22:13)

Hoje está a arrefecer mais rapidamente que ontem, *21.8ºC*

Extremos do dia:* 34.8ºC / 17.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2020 às 15:10)

Má tarde ,mais uma tarde de inferno ,as nuvens a fugirem para o vizinho ,ar quente e sol doentio...é o que há mais por aqui ,nunca mais chove ,com 34.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 20.6ºC / 36.6ºC,


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2020 às 15:59)

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo! *32.4ºC*

Mínima de *15.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2020 às 17:53)

Inferno ,com 34.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2020 às 18:43)

*29.7ºC*, máxima de *33.6ºC*

Depois de uma anomalia de *+3.2ºC *em Julho, a estação de  Viseu (cidade), segue no mesmo caminho nesta primeira semana de Agosto.

Médias até dia 7:
Tmax: *34.9ºC* (+5.7ºC)
Tmed: *23.7ºC* (+2.6ºC)
Tmin:* 13.6ºC* (+0.6ºC)

As temperaturas parece que vão refrescar para a semana, mas parece-me que pelo menos as máximas andarão ainda ligeiramente acima da média.


Apesar de todo este calor, e mesmo estando esta zona em seca moderada, os pequenos ribeiros e rios ainda se vão aguentando com algum caudal, já os vi pior por esta altura em outros anos.

Rio Sátão(afluente do Rio Dão), 10km a jusante da nascente, em São Miguel de Vila Boa, Sátão:











Fotos tiradas em andamento (de bicicleta)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2020 às 20:54)

Boas...algum vento de WNW...vai descendo devagar ,com 28.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2020 às 22:10)

Boas...ar mais fresco ...aproveitar...janelas e portas abertas,a casa está uma sauna ...já são muitas noites e dias quentes seguidos ,com 25.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.5ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2020 às 23:49)

Boas...mais fresco ,com 23.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.5ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2020 às 09:30)

Bela manhã, nevoeiro e *15.1ºC*
Mínima de* 12.8ºC*


----------



## Serrano (9 Ago 2020 às 10:08)

22°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade alta.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2020 às 11:37)

Boas...finalmente uma noite mais fresca ,casa mais fresca ,nuvens altas a chegar ,com 27.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2020 às 13:38)

Bem agradável ainda, apesar do Sol já brilhar, *24.1ºC*, com uma brisa fresca a correr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2020 às 14:29)

Boas...já vai apertando ,sol doentio ,com 33.7ºC .


----------



## Cesar (9 Ago 2020 às 14:29)

Quando acordei tudo limpo, no local de trabalho algum nevoeiro, agora aqueceu bem.


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2020 às 15:55)

Finalmente um dia agradável, quente mas suportável!!!
*28.6ºC





*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2020 às 18:30)

Boas....algo ,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2020 às 18:36)

*26.4ºC*
Máxima de *29.5ºC*, uma das mais baixas desde 1 de Julho!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2020 às 20:40)

Boas...tal como ontem,ventinho mais fresco ,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2020 às 21:42)

Boas...já vai refrescando a casa ...mais fresco ,com 24.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 34.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2020 às 22:13)

*17.2ºC*, saudades destas temperaturas por estas horas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2020 às 11:36)

Boas...finalmente uma manhã de verão ...noite mais fresca ,melhor ambiente por casa ,com 24.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2020 às 15:42)

Boas ...tarde de descanso para o ,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Ago 2020 às 17:13)

Boas. Hoje de manhã às 8:20, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 18ºC. Uma manhã espectacular, e eu nem me dou muito com temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC, mas hoje soube mesmo bem.


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2020 às 17:24)

*26.5ºC*, brisa fraca, céu praticametne limpo.
Máxima de *31ºC*

A manhã foi de nevoeiro até às 9h, mínima de *15.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2020 às 18:59)

Boas ...final de tarde com 31.0ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2020 às 19:52)

Temperatura normalíssima para um dia de verão mas por comparação com as temperaturas que tem havido, até parece fresquíssimo.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Ago 2020 às 20:54)

Vai refrescando, nuvens a Oeste que me parecem de média-alta altitude (eu diria entre os 1000-1200m).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2020 às 21:06)

Boa noite para refrescar a casa ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2020 às 22:04)

By night.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2020 às 22:40)

Boas...mais fresco,com 21.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2020 às 22:54)

*16.6ºC*, veremos se amanhã nos chega alguma coisa por estas bandas!!
É pouco provável, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Cesar (10 Ago 2020 às 23:54)

Para os lados da fronteira com Espanha resgistam se descargas elétricas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2020 às 10:34)

Bom dia de verão ...maravilha ...hoje vou há rua com vontade ,com 19.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2020 às 16:25)

Boas ...tarde de verão ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## tomalino (11 Ago 2020 às 17:29)

Começam a crescer células em Torre de Moncorvo. Muito calor e abafado neste momento.






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2020 às 18:22)




----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2020 às 18:32)

Circulação na depressão peninsular começa a fazer aproximar-se as células de Espanha.

Reflectividade de Arouca, das 16:50 de ontem às 16:40 utc de hoje:







Satélite Aqua, hoje às 13:05 utc


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2020 às 18:36)

Agora, atenção às cheias repentinas em rios que nascem em Espanha e passam por Portugal





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (11 Ago 2020 às 18:46)

Já se ouve a trovoada, bem perto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2020 às 18:52)

Célula que nasceu há meia hora atrás (17h20utc) a WNW de Valpaços expandiu-se em 15 minutos até Chaves e atinge eco roxo mais perto de Valpaços:









Eco roxo também numa pequena célula entre Sernancelhe e Moimenta da Beira:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2020 às 19:00)

Boas...sol e com 28.7ºC...algum vento .


----------



## AnDré (11 Ago 2020 às 19:18)

Vista do alto de Santa Helena, Tarouca.
Para já, muita neblina a dificultar a visibilidade.

Vista para este e para norte.


----------



## tomalino (11 Ago 2020 às 19:30)

Aproxima-se outra célula de sudeste:






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (11 Ago 2020 às 20:22)

Célula pequena mas com actividade eléctrica intensa, muitos raios e trovões contínuos. Passou aqui a nordeste e está a acalmar.

Algumas fotografias utilizando a aplicação Lightning Camera no telemóvel:















Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2020 às 20:36)

Boas...com 24.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Ago 2020 às 22:25)

Em Bragança chove muito pelo menos à uma hora!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2020 às 22:27)

*23.1mm* no Aeródromo de Chaves das 21h ás 22h.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2020 às 22:44)

No aeródromo de Bragança intensidade actual 45.97 mm/h e segue com 12.95 mm acumulados:

A hora está incorreta, tem que adiantar uma hora:











http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2020 às 23:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em Bragança chove muito pelo menos à uma hora!





Snifa disse:


> No aeródromo de Bragança intensidade actual 45.97 mm/h e segue com 12.95 mm acumulados:



*25,8 mm* em *Bragança*, das 22h às 23h (hora local).
É ainda a estação da rede IPMA com o registo de temperatura mais baixa: *14,4ºC* às 23h (22:00 utc).







Correcção: Fóia registava 14,0ºC.


----------



## Devas (12 Ago 2020 às 00:10)

Vídeo que fiz da trovoada em Bragança...


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2020 às 00:57)

https://www.avozdetrasosmontes.pt/n...aQkfu_BzG-3LCANZ1iVbTMAnhxsoV7eJd9wpJYzuo-BcA

por aqui, nem uma pinga!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2020 às 12:18)

Boas...bom dia de verão ...só faltava cá chuva ,sem sol e com 22.9ºC...muito bom ...e que dure por muito tempo .

Dados de ontem 14.8ºC / 30.5ºC .


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2020 às 14:17)

Linha de células começou a formar-se perto de Moimenta da Beira e movimentou-se para ESE.
Passou por eco roxo cerca das 12:20 utc, perto de Almeida, e alongou-se agora desde perto da Guarda até Vilar Formoso prolongando-se para lá da fronteira:











Pela madrugada e manhã, os restos das células de ontem da Galiza e norte de Trás-os-Montes, ainda circulavam em torno do centro depressionário, que entretanto se deslocou para o golfo da Biscaia e depois França, atingindo o litoral do Minho.
Outro núcleo formou-se na Catalunha.







Registo IPMA de *6,0 mm em Aguiar da Beira*, entre as 11:00 e as 12:00 utc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2020 às 18:58)

Boas...mais um dia de verão com sol pela tarde ,algum vento e com 28.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Ago 2020 às 21:32)

*19.4ºC*, dia agradável, manhã e início de tarde mais nublados, Sol mais para o fim do dia.

Extremos:
*15.6ºC* e *27.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2020 às 22:07)

Boas...belo dia de verão  com a máxima a chegar aos 29.2ºC...muito bom ,de momento 22.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2020 às 22:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...belo dia de verão  com a máxima a chegar aos 29.2ºC...muito bom ,de momento 22.9ºC.


Até que enfim que tiveste uma máxima abaixo de 30.
Aproveita estes dias mais frescos que se avizinham 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (13 Ago 2020 às 02:58)

18.1°C // 62%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2020 às 14:25)

Boas...hoje mais quente,céu limpo e pouco vento fresco ,com 30.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2020 às 19:18)

Boas ...sol e alguma brisa já a correr ,com 27.3ºC...a tarde ainda foi .


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2020 às 19:32)

*22.1ºC*
Bons dias de Verão, estes últimos!!

Máxima de *28ºC*
Mínima de *12.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2020 às 21:20)

Uma boa noite,brisa a passar e com 22.5ºC...nada mau.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2020 às 21:33)

*17.2º*C, corre um ventinho moderado bem fresquinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2020 às 10:27)

Boas...mais uma boa noite para arejar a casa ,sol e uma boa manhã de verão ,com 23.6ºC...nada mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2020 às 12:30)

Boas...ao ataque ,sol doentio ,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2020 às 18:52)

Boas...sol e a brisa a correr ,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Ago 2020 às 19:33)

Fim de tarde moderadamente ventoso, *21.8ºC
*
Mais um bom dia de Verão, máxima de* 27.4ºC*, mínima de *12.8ºC*.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Ago 2020 às 21:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...ao ataque ,sol doentio ,com 28.0ºC.


À uma semana atrás pela hora em que postastes isto, já estavam 32 ou 33ºC, hoje tá bem bom, não te queixes muito .


----------



## Nickname (14 Ago 2020 às 22:07)

*15.6ºC,* sopra uma brisa fraca.
*
Temperaturas às 22h:





*

Fresquinho democrático, mas como quase sempre, Várzea da Serra na liderança.


----------



## Cesar (14 Ago 2020 às 22:24)

Estes últimos  dias são  de nevoeiro pela manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2020 às 22:27)

Boas...boa noite e com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2020 às 10:27)

Bom dia de verão ...cheia de frescura natural ...viva o verão ,com 21.4ºC....maravilha .


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Ago 2020 às 11:15)

Bons dias. Hoje pela manhã, pela primeira vez este verão, senti algum frio. Pelas 8:14 da manhã o termómetro da farmácia marcava 18ºC, a manhã mais fresca neste verão, neste momento a temperatura vai subindo, mas ainda está muito bom.


----------



## Nickname (15 Ago 2020 às 13:44)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
*21.3ºC*

Mínima de *11.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2020 às 14:22)

Boa tarde ...boa temperatura numa tarde verão ,mas o sol anda doentio...faz moça ,com 25.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Ago 2020 às 14:22)

Que maravilha!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2020 às 17:14)

Boas ...sol e com 25.9ºC...para a hora que é...nem está mau .


----------



## Nickname (15 Ago 2020 às 18:25)

*21ºC*, máxima de *23.8ºC*, desde Junho que não tinha uma máxima abaixo dos 25ºC!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2020 às 19:20)

Boas...bom final de tarde ...bom ambiente por casa e na rua ,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (15 Ago 2020 às 19:47)

Manha de nevoeiro, tarde nuvens. 
Algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2020 às 21:03)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ,noite mais fresquinha ,com 19.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Ago 2020 às 21:40)

Mais um início de noite bem fresquinho, já nos *15.3ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Ago 2020 às 22:19)

Resumo do dia. Temperaturas abaixo da média e algum vento durante a tarde a contribuir para que a subida da temperatura não fosse tão acentuada. Um dia deveras fora do normal.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Ago 2020 às 02:42)

Registo 14.9°C // 55%Hr
Uma noite fria de Verão.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2020 às 09:30)

*16ºC* por agora, alguma nebulosidade, vento fresco.

Mínima de *10.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2020 às 11:38)

Bom dia de verão ...bom ambiente na rua ,com 22.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2020 às 13:27)

Boas... sol e com 26.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2020 às 14:45)

*22.2ºC*, alguma nebulosidade, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2020 às 16:31)

Boas......sol e a brisa presente ,com 27.0ºC...mais quentinho .


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Ago 2020 às 16:59)

Boas. Hoje pelas 8:20 o termómetro da farmácia marcava exactamente a mesma temperatura que ontem, 18ºC. A noite foi fresca ao ponto que me forçou a puxar pelo edredon, o que não é normal até meados de Setembro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2020 às 17:37)

Boa tarde, o tempo mudou para céu nublado com chuva visível no horizonte, 21°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2020 às 18:47)

Muito escuro por aqui também, *18.4ºC*

Máxima de *23.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2020 às 18:59)

Boas...sol e brisa a correr ,com 24.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2020 às 20:08)

Boas...a refrescar ,com 21.8ºC...maravilha .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2020 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui já se sente o cheiro de terra molhada, 18,3°C, vão caindo alguns pingos de chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2020 às 22:08)

Boas...noite bem arejada ,com 19.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 28.2ºC .


----------



## Cesar (16 Ago 2020 às 22:24)

Hoje foi de nevoeiro pela manhã,  com o vento a aumentar, na parte da tarde encobriu -se e até  começou a chover mas já  passou noite mais fresca.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Ago 2020 às 01:27)

17.5°C // 68%Hr
Pouco nublado, e um cheirinho a fresco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Ago 2020 às 12:44)

*20.3ºC*, céu nublado, vento moderado.
Nada mais que chuviscos aqui, ainda não acumulou.

Mínima mais amena, *15.6ºC*

3.4mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades, desde as 0h, acumulado mais elevado do distrito.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2020 às 14:22)

Bom dia de verão ...manhã mais fresca...hoje menos sol ,tarde bem arejada e com 26.4ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Nickname (17 Ago 2020 às 15:59)

*19.5ºC*
Acumulou *0.3mm* graças a 10 minutos de chuviscos mais intensos, entretanto voltou a acalmar.


----------



## Dan (17 Ago 2020 às 16:43)

19ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2020 às 17:38)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Ago 2020 às 18:34)

De vez em quando chuvisca, mas o acumulado ainda não se alterou.
Máxima de *22.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2020 às 19:42)

Boas...brisa e com 24.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Ago 2020 às 20:52)

*19ºC*
Por aqui não passa de chuviscos "molha-tolos".
Apenas *0.3mm* acumulados.

Tem passado uns km a Norte, a maioria da precipitação.
4mm no aeródromo, mais de 10mm no Sátão, e próximo disso em Vila Nova de Paiva.
14mm em Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## AnDré (17 Ago 2020 às 22:07)

7,2mm em Várzea da Serra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite com frescura natural ,com 21.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Ago 2020 às 07:55)

*18ºC*, nevoeiro e chuviscos muito ligeiros.
*1.8mm* acumulados desde as 0h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2020 às 12:54)

Boas...máxima prevista 32.0ºC ...tudo há bruta ,nublado e abafado ...nunca mais chega aqui a chuva ,com 26.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2020 às 17:04)

Boas...hoje mais ,com 31.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2020 às 18:13)

Sol e vento na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 28.5°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2020 às 20:41)

Boas...hoje já foi mais calorento ...espero que o tempo  não se estrague ,hoje sem brisa ,ainda com 25.9ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Ago 2020 às 21:04)

Boas, hoje pelas 8:30 já estavam 21ºC (termómetro da farmácia), mesmo assim um dia bastante agradável, pelo menos comparado com o que temos tido no último mês.

A surpresa do dia foi a previsão do IPMA a prever chuva para a próxima quinta-feira, o GFS alinha com o diapasão do IPMA, venha ela que faz falta. (dedos cruzados)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2020 às 23:29)

Boas...alguma brisa fraca e com 21.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC /31.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (18 Ago 2020 às 23:40)

*16.2ºC* por agora, é também a mínima do dia atá ao momento.
O Sol ainda apareceu de tarde, máxima de* 26.6ºC*


----------



## Cesar (19 Ago 2020 às 00:24)

Ceu encoberto durante a manhã, tarde com sol tempo abafado.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Ago 2020 às 12:38)

17ºC pelas 8:20 (termómetro da farmácia) e algum nevoeiro ligeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2020 às 14:19)

Boas...o dia nascer com nevoeiro até perto das 9h...bom fresco natural nessa altura ...hoje promete mais 32.0ºC ,de momento 30.1ºC e hoje mais vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2020 às 16:32)

Boas...tarde bem arejada de W,sol quente ,com 31.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2020 às 18:39)

Boas...sol e com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2020 às 21:27)

Boas...noite suave ,com 25.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 08:14)

*18.8ºC*

Pouca chuva por aqui,* 5.1mm* no dia de hoje.
*9mm* em Agosto (50% da média)


----------



## AnDré (20 Ago 2020 às 09:03)

Várzea da Serra segue com 11,6mm acumulados.
Nada de especial, quando comparado com o estação do Mezio que segue com 25,1mm! As estações estão mais ou menos à mesma altitude, a uma distância de 5km em linha recta.

Destaque também para Bragança que segue com *28,2mm*!


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 09:35)

*19.1ºC*, chuva fraca.
O grosso da precipitação está a passar uma ou duas dezenas de quilómetros a Oeste, tal como durante a noite.
*6.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Ago 2020 às 10:37)

De férias em Viseu, reporto uma bela manhã de chuva! Pode ter sido pouca,mas para quem vive no deserto da margem esquerda do Guadiana, esta chuva sabe como um nevão para os amantes de neve!!! Que alegria ver chover assim!


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 10:40)

*19.6ºC*

De facto a manhã nem está a ser má de todo!! 1.5mm por hora +/-
É chuva miudinha mas intensa, já escorre água por todo o lado!


*8.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2020 às 11:30)

Bom dia de verão ...só falta a chuvinha ...tempo saudável ,para bem...só precisa seguimento durante alguns dias ,tudo tapado e com 22.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 11:41)

*19.5ºC*
Por agora chuvisca com intensidade, depois de meia-hora de chuva um pouco mais intensa.
Lá vai subindo o acumulado, *10.8mm*


----------



## AnDré (20 Ago 2020 às 13:05)

Na última hora a chuva caiu de forma moderada em Várzea da Serra.
O acumulado segue agora nos *20,8mm*. 
Bem bom!


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 14:21)

*20.2ºC*
Depois de uma hora mais calma, vai chovendo moderadamente,* 12.2mm* acumulados.

Algumas zonas do distrito já ultrapassaram os 25mm desde as 0h.

A estação do ipma de Viseu(cidade) registou 10.3mm numa hora, o que claramente não aconteceu. O pluviómetro está com problemas, não registou durante a noite e manhã, pelos vistos foi agora desentupido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2020 às 14:33)

Boas...meio nublado e o ar abafado ,com 27.3ºC .


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2020 às 15:26)

Dia de chuva por aqui.

22ºC e chuva fraca por agora.


----------



## dahon (20 Ago 2020 às 15:28)

Está a chover bem mais do que estava à espera. 
Que belo dia de chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2020 às 15:41)

Confesso que não esperava um dia tão bem regado. Praticamente não tem parado de chover desde que estou acordado, por vezes bem intensa para um dia de verão.
Não fosse a temperatura e podia muito bem ser um belo dia de outubro


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 15:49)

*20.1ºC*
Que maravilha, chuva forte, *20mm* acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (20 Ago 2020 às 15:51)

O céu  segue nublado a ameaçar chuva vento algo moderado.


----------



## AnDré (20 Ago 2020 às 16:51)

Muita chuva em Várzea da Serra. Bem mais do que o esperado!
A internet está com bastantes falhas.
35,4mm acumulados para já.

O dia de hoje faz lembrar o início de Agosto de 1999.
Na manhã do dia 8, domingo, a chuva era tanta que o rio Varosela, que passa na aldeia, teve uma pequena cheia. As festas desse fim-de-semana foram canceladas.






Esse mês terminou com grande parte do noroeste a ultrapassar os 100mm mensais.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 16:55)

*24.3mm*, chuva fraca por agora, com *20.1ºC*

Bons acumulados das 15h às 16h, várias estações do distrito passaram já os 30mm hoje.
40mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2020 às 16:56)

Alguns acumulados superiores a 10mm entre as 15 e as 16h:
Vila Nova de Paiva: *15.4mm*
Viseu (Aeródromo): *11.5mm*
Vouzela: *11.7mm*

O pluviómetro da estação de Viseu parece ter sido desentupido quando registou 10.3mm porque antes disso só tinha registado 3 vezes, 0.1mm.

Quase 40mm em Oliveira de Frades até à última hora e estações acima dos 30mm já não devem faltar por onde a frente está a passar.

Gozem essa chuva por mim!


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 17:32)

Nova intensificação da precipitação!!

O radar está interessante, de Viseu até à encosta Norte da Serra do Açor!





A temperatura baixou, *18.8ºC*
*30.1mm* acumulados.


O Mezio já tinha ultrapassado os 60mm até à 17h!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2020 às 17:37)

E a sul sol... país pequeno mas com grandes diferenças, essa chuva era ouro no Alentejo, está tudo muito seco.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2020 às 17:38)

E eu que ontem ainda reguei levemente o quintal a pensar que a chuva havia de ser pouca


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2020 às 17:57)

*24.2mm* em Macedo de Cavaleiros e *26mm* em Carrazêda de Ansiães, na última hora.

Não há avisos e agora também não vale a pena os lançarem. Varias estações têm registados acumulados superiores a 10mm desde madrugada e nunca os lançaram.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2020 às 19:10)

Macedo de Cavaleiros terá já passado a marca de 60mm, hoje. Bragança perto de 50mm.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2020 às 19:20)

A chuva forte que se fez sentir esta tarde causou inundações em Carrazeda de Ansiães, Bragança. Alguns carros ficaram presos nos lençóis de água mas não há feridos a registar.


Video aqui:

https://www.jn.pt/local/videos/chuvas-fortes-causam-inundacoes-em-carrazeda-de-ansiaes-12540262.html


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Ago 2020 às 19:25)

Hoje apanhei uma bela molha.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 19:57)

*17.5ºC*, já não chove desde as 18h.
*38.7mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *20.8ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Ago 2020 às 21:04)

Boa noite , consultei agora a estação metereologica do IPB em Bragança e a indicação é que choveu cerva de 66 mm nas últimas 24 horas,  como não estou em Bragança fiquei curioso, choveu assim tanto???


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2020 às 21:19)

*16.6ºC*
Já chove novamente, fraca e parece de pouca dura.
Mas penso que aquela mancha de precipitação a entrar na zona de Leiria se dirige para cá!

*39mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2020 às 21:57)

Boas...só nublado  e algum vento ,com 22.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2020 às 22:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boa noite , consultei agora a estação metereologica do IPB em Bragança e a indicação é que choveu cerva de 66 mm nas últimas 24 horas,  como não estou em Bragança fiquei curioso, choveu assim tanto???



A estação do IPMA registou um quantitativo um pouco inferior, mas ainda assim considerável. Foi um dia bastante chuvoso.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2020 às 22:11)

Depois da chuva.

Hoje, ao fim do dia,


----------



## Cesar (20 Ago 2020 às 22:50)

Por volta das 6:30 chovia bem, tempo abafado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2020 às 14:39)

Boas...céu tapado pela manhã e mais abertas pela tarde ,com 26.2ºC...um bom dia .


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2020 às 16:04)

Mais um bom dia de Verão, *24.7ºC*, céu muito nublado.
Mínima *14.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2020 às 18:11)

Boas...tarde mais quentinha ,algum vento e com 27.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2020 às 18:45)

Na serra da Nogueira esta manhã, ainda tudo muito molhado e fresco. Quase sempre entre 14ºC / 17ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2020 às 19:08)

Dan disse:


> Na serra da Nogueira esta manhã, ainda tudo muito molhado e fresco. Quase sempre entre 14ºC / 17ºC.


Bosque maravilhoso! Portugal devia estar cheio de bosques assim 
Ano bom para amoras, na semana passada enchi a barriga delas na Freita! Doces e sumarentas


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2020 às 19:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Bosque maravilhoso! Portugal devia estar cheio de bosques assim
> Ano bom para amoras, na semana passada enchi a barriga delas na Freita! Doces e sumarentas



Enquanto caminhava e tirava umas fotos, fui-me entretendo a comer umas amoras.

Muitas borboletas por lá esta manhã. As mais comuns hoje: A circe.





A Issoria lathonia.





E a Maravilha.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2020 às 19:18)

Dan disse:


> Enquanto caminhava e tirava umas fotos, fui-me entretendo a comer umas amoras.
> 
> Muitas borboletas por lá esta manhã. As mais comuns hoje: A circe.
> 
> ...



Muitas pela Freita também, especialmente umas azuis muito pequeninas. Mas estava sem paciência para as fotografar, dediquei-me aos aracnídeos, mais quietinhos...


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2020 às 20:40)

Fim de tarde fresco, *18.4ºC*

Máxima de *26.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2020 às 21:24)

Boas...alguma brisa e com 21.4ºC...nada mau .

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (22 Ago 2020 às 02:30)

17.5°C // 64%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (22 Ago 2020 às 03:37)

O dia foi nublado, mas a tarde ja foi de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2020 às 12:23)

Boas...acabou-se o sossego ...os dias de verão acabou ,foram quase 2 semanas de paz...vamos voltar aos dias de inferno ,nunca mais chove ,com 28.0ºC e sol doentio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2020 às 13:48)

Boas...sol abrasar ...doentio ,com 30.5ºC...turra ao ataque .


----------



## Serrano (22 Ago 2020 às 14:28)

27°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2020 às 15:28)

Má tarde ...inferno de volta ,sol doentio  e ar quente ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2020 às 16:18)

Pensava que já me tinha livrado do gajo ...voltou novamente ,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Ago 2020 às 16:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pensava que já me tinha livrado do gajo


Ainda vais ter muito que penar... o verão está longe de estar acabado infelizmente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2020 às 19:29)

Boas...brisa a entrar ao serviço ,já vai varrendo o ar ,com 29.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2020 às 21:28)

Boas...brisa mais fraca ,com 24.8ºC...vai devagar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2020 às 12:44)

Estão a começar os maus dias ...hora isto andava tão sossegado com dias de inferno ...hoje já vai ser há bruta ...35.0ºC de máxima ,já com 31.2ºC e sol doentio...não se pode com o gajo .

Dados de ontem 17.4ºC / 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2020 às 13:54)

Má tarde ...em modo de inferno ,com 32.5ºC...ambiente doentio


----------



## Cesar (23 Ago 2020 às 14:12)

Dia de calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2020 às 18:44)

Boas ...o perigoso ainda há solta ,com 33.5ºC e pouco vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2020 às 22:11)

Boas...ambiente ainda morno ,com 25.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2020 às 11:21)

Má dia ...está de volta o inferno ...noite tropical ...ainda nesta altura ,com 30.9ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2020 às 14:49)

Má tarde ...inferno ,com 34.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2020 às 17:10)

Boas...ao fim de 16 dias abaixo dos 35.0ºC ...hoje já borrou a escrita ,vento fraco e sol doentio ,com 36.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2020 às 19:42)

Boas...só ar quente e com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2020 às 20:51)

Por aqui ainda ferve ,com 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2020 às 21:57)

Boas...cá vai o post 20.000 .

Boas...ainda muito ar quente ,noite quente pouco vento,com 27.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.1ºC / 36.6ºC .


----------



## Cesar (24 Ago 2020 às 22:28)

Hoje regressou o calor esteve mesmo uma brasa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2020 às 10:20)

Má dia ...mais uma noite tropical ,mais um dia de inferno ,o sol já doentio  e com 30.3ºC...ai vai ela .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2020 às 14:14)

Má tarde ...tarde de inferno ...tempo doentio ,por casa o ambiente já mudou para o ,lá fora 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2020 às 16:55)

Inferno ,com 36.7ºC .


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2020 às 18:13)

Dia bastante aceitável por aqui. A máxima terá andado perto de 32ºC, por agora 29ºC.

O Azibo esta manhã. Como choveu bastante a semana passada, o nível da albufeira pouco tem variado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2020 às 18:43)

Boas...só ar quente ,com 34.9ºC ...ainda faz doer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2020 às 21:05)

Boas...o ambiente ainda bastante morno ...vento fraco de WNW,com 27.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 37.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2020 às 10:43)

Má dia ...mais um dia de terror ...nunca mais chove ,mais uma noite  ,turra já ao ataque ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2020 às 14:36)

Má tarde ...inferno ,com 36.1ºC ...por casa no escuro .


----------



## belem (26 Ago 2020 às 15:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má tarde ...inferno ,com 36.1ºC ...por casa no escuro .



Então e o ar condicionado já está a arrefecer alguma coisa?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2020 às 16:39)

Inferno ,com 36.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2020 às 18:56)

Boas...o perigoso ainda há solta ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2020 às 21:02)

Boas...mais vento e o ar ainda ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2020 às 10:20)

Má dia ...o turra ao ataque ...mais um dia de inferno ,noite quente e já vai nos 30.0ºC...nunca mais chove .

Dados de ontem 19.9ºC / 37.5ºC


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2020 às 14:10)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má dia ...o turra ao ataque ...mais um dia de inferno ,noite quente e já vai nos 30.0ºC...nunca mais chove .
> 
> Dados de ontem 19.9ºC / 37.5ºC


Nunca mais chove.... É outra que deve ficar eternizada no fórum, assim como o antílope dos Açores lol


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2020 às 14:11)

Má tarde ...caldeirão já a trabalhar ,ambiente doentio lá fora ,em casa no escuro no AC...é onde se pode estar de momento ,a partir de amanhã parece vir por ai melhores dias ,mas os dias estão contados,com 35.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2020 às 18:34)

Boas...mais vento mas ,com 31.6ºC...hoje está a descer mais cedo e mais rápido .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2020 às 21:08)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ...tudo aberto ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2020 às 10:27)

Boas...como estava previsto...hoje muito melhor ambiente na rua ,a noite já deu para refrescar a casa ,com 24.5ºC e alguma brisa a correr .

dados de ontem 21.4ºC / 36.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2020 às 12:03)

Boas....voltamos aos dias de verão ...mas parece ter os dias contados ,com 26.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2020 às 14:32)

Uma boa tarde de verão ,bem arejado e com 27.4ºC...muito bom ,mas o sol faz moça .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2020 às 18:47)

Boas...bom dia de verão ,algum vento de WNW ,com 23.1ºC...muito bom a esta hora .


----------



## Cesar (28 Ago 2020 às 19:47)

Dia nublado, com mais sol, agora nuvens altas.
Vento algo forte.


----------



## Cesar (28 Ago 2020 às 19:47)

Dia nublado, com mais sol, agora nuvens altas.
Vento algo forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2020 às 21:21)

Boas...bom fresco natural a rolar ,boa noite para arejar a casa ,com 18.0ºC...mínima de momento .


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Ago 2020 às 22:42)

Nuvens lenticulares fotografadas hoje de manhã, pelas 09:30, na aldeia de Vale das Éguas (Sabugal).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2020 às 10:28)

Bom dia de verão ....esta noite fresquinha refrescou a casa ...muito melhor ambiente por casa ,com 20.6ºC...muito bom .

Dados de ontem 16.6ºC / 28.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2020 às 12:35)

Continuação de bom tempo ,bom ambiente na rua num dia de verão ,com 22.7ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Ago 2020 às 13:50)

Boas tardes.

Acordei um pouco antes das 6 da manhã, fui à varanda e fiquei com pele de galinha, estava mesmo muito baixa. Saí por volta das 8 da matina e o termómetro da farmácia hoje marcava 16ºC. Neste momento, céu limpo com algumas nuvens brancas e, ainda, vento, tem sido uma constante dos últimos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2020 às 18:04)

Boas...continua um belo dia de verão ...tomara apanhar muitos e muitos dias de verão igual ao de hoje  ,ambiente mais saudável na rua com ar a correr  ,com 25.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2020 às 21:30)

Boa noite de verão ...vento mais fraco ,com 18.7ºC...maravilha .

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 25.9ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (29 Ago 2020 às 21:52)

17.7°C // 47%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2020 às 00:40)

Boas...noite calma ,com 17.3ºC...boa noite para dormir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2020 às 10:40)

Boas ...mais um bom dia de verão ,céu limpo com ar fresco natural ,com 20.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2020 às 14:01)

Boas...hoje sem brisa ...o sol hoje já anda doentio ...faz moça ,com 25.1ºC .


----------



## rubenpires93 (30 Ago 2020 às 15:12)

Hoje por Castelo Branco está um dia espectacular! Não há stress climático nenhum. 
26°C neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2020 às 15:56)

Boas...sol forte ,o gajo anda baixo ,com 26.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (30 Ago 2020 às 16:00)

Nunca mais cai neve.


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2020 às 16:25)

Manhã fresca para um dia de agosto. Mínimas entre 4ºC e 6ºC nas estações mais próximas. Aqui em casa 7,7ºC de mínima e 20ºC por agora.

Final do mês de agosto e a relva a rebentar como resposta aos dois intensos episódios de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2020 às 20:52)

Boas...mais um dia de verão ...hoje mais quentinho ,a chuva é que nunca mais chega ...só se vê palha ,com 22.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 27.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2020 às 11:17)

Boas...mais um bom dia de verão ...hoje nuvens altas a fazer alguma sombra ,com 22.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2020 às 15:41)

Boas ...como estava previsto...hoje mais quente ,nuvens altas a fazer com que o ambiente na rua seja abafado ,ainda por cima sem vento ,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Ago 2020 às 17:27)

Hoje não tenho temperatura do termómetro da farmácia. Uma manhã fresca, mas parece-me que hoje estava mais quente que ontem. Por agora, céu limpo, algumas (poucas) nuvens a Oeste ( e à distância).



ALBIMETEO disse:


> com 27.6ºC.


Antes 27 do que 37 Albimeteo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2020 às 20:55)

Boas...tarde mais quentinha ,noite calma...nada se mexe ,com 24.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (31 Ago 2020 às 21:32)

Já  teve calor de tarde depois do vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2020 às 11:49)

Boas...depois de uma manhã nublada ...o turra já vai aparecendo  e vêm com vontade de fazer moça ,com 27.6ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Set 2020 às 11:49)

Bons dias.

O termómetro da farmácia hoje marcava 21ºC às 8:48. Céu muito encoberto pela manhã, por agora ainda algumas nuvens a encobrir o sol, mas a abrir rapidamente.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2020 às 14:53)

Boas!

Já tinha saudades de fazer seguimento neste tópico! 

De férias pela Covilhã, aqui pela zona baixa da cidade temos algum calor e céu pouco nublado. Ao final da manhã fui até à Torre, lá no alto aos 1993m estava uma ligeira brisa e o carro marcava uns frescos e agradáveis 16ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2020 às 14:58)

Boas...já de cima da máxima prevista,com 31.2ºC  e o sol quente  anda baixo.


----------



## Cesar (1 Set 2020 às 16:08)

Depois das nuvens da manhã, agora mais sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2020 às 16:43)

Boas...depois de mais 24h com ventos calmos ,a brisa a começar aparecer...mais ventinho de WNW e a ajudar a descida ,com 29.7ºC...melhor ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2020 às 20:14)

Boas...hoje a brisa já corre ,com 23.2ºC...melhor ambiente .


----------



## Cesar (1 Set 2020 às 22:46)

Começa  a refrescar antes do calor desta semana.
Os grilos cantam bem.


----------

